# Seachem Vibrant Sea



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

Anyone know much about this salt? How does it compare to RC, for example?

There's nothing on their website... I'm interested in what the Ca, Alk and MG values are @ 1.026, how it mixes, etc... A 220g box seems to be comparable in price to a 200g box of RC. Thanks


----------

